# OBD1 TPS voltage specs



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Where should my TPS voltage be at in idle position?! .50 volts?! Mine is .72-.73 volts and getting intermittent hesitation issues(major at 2500 and up rpm). Unplug the TPS and no issues just hi rpm and horrible fuel milage. Was checked with VCDS scan last week showing no signal. Pretty sure theres a break in the harness for signal to ECU.

Update: still having this issue. I cut back the signal wire and re pinned it but I still get the hesitation and low idle. Not as bad as before but especially on the highway I get popping back through manifold. TPS is a new one and checks out fine. Wonder if I need to replace the whole signal wire to connector and then up the ECU?!


----------

